# Any other programmers?



## _Hushy (Jul 23, 2016)

I want to see what programming projects people are working on, anyone got anything on the Android app store? I need another addictive mobile game..

Totally up for general help too if you're interested. I use C# pretty much exclusively.


----------



## xofrats (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm working on a webshop for something called the student feel challenge. I will focus on php but if so get time I will throw some JavaScript in there too.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 5, 2016)

I tried Java once


I don't think I've ever had more hatred towards any one thing


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm working on a few projects at the moment, a large majority of my work is web based, the latest being a "service pack" for FA, fixing a lot of its bugs in the UI.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

I've tried Minecraft modding a longer while ago.... I got tired of the game and of java pretty damn fast


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

fuckin nerds



























joke...it......it was a joke......chill


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 5, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


> I'm currently teaching myself ARM Assembly. I doubt I'll have any games up and running before the end of this year, but I might be able to hook you up with a tetris or pong game that will take up less than 2 kb of disk space.
> 
> If you know of any big projects in the works, I might be able to assist with debugging at the assembly level for extreme speed optimization.



Wow, that's a little beyond me really x3
Everything I do is personal projects, though I do have good experience now with C#. 

If you make anything just give me a link and I'll happily check it out. Thanks ^^




Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I tried Java once
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had more hatred towards any one thing



Yeah I tried that route cos "oh my God open source and all that shit yay"

Never again.




jayhusky said:


> I'm working on a few projects at the moment, a large majority of my work is web based, the latest being a "service pack" for FA, fixing a lot of its bugs in the UI.



I couldn't deal with anything web related, I get frustrated quickly. Good work ^^


----------



## Saiko (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, I code; but I don't do mobile development. Most of my stuff is either computational for practice or prototypes for research. Usually I use Python, and I'm working on swapping to Scala as a primary language.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I couldn't deal with anything web related, I get frustrated quickly. Good work ^^



Sometimes I do too, when things break and you want to fix it. I've been doing this ever since the first beta idea was put out.
I've done mobile development too in the past, but I haven't done anything in a good couple of years.


----------



## Jes (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm currently studying C# & ASP.net. I'm thinking for my first project with them I'll make a web app that takes those crappy websites where you have to click a ton of times to view a list of things and converts them in to a single page readable form.


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

So there is an awesome set of replies here, and I agree with all of them. I've written in a *bunch* of languages and they all have pros and cons. My first language of choice is almost always Python but this isn't a well supported phone language. If you want to do mobile development you're really looking at toolsets. Unity (C#) is an "ok" toolset for phones with a big library, UE4  (toolkit or C++) may be great someday but content is home grown, Photon (Javascript HTML5) is decent. 

If you can pick a platform (Android vs iPhone), then there are customized tools specific to the platform as well. I don't like or look at Java, I have never tried Objective-C. Native development in either language would probably be limiting and frustrating.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 11, 2016)

ahrimanzora said:


> If you can pick a platform (Android vs iPhone), then there are customized tools specific to the platform as well. I don't like or look at Java, I have never tried Objective-C. Native development in either language would probably be limiting and frustrating.


Having worked with Ob-C for iOS (XCode) it is somewhat frustrating, and I've actually found Swift to be easier to work with for that platform.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 11, 2016)

don't really make any mobile games, sorry, but I am working on an doom (1 & 2 style, hated 4) like game to get used to C# (no, i do not copy and paste code)


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

C# is only XNA and Unity right? Or are you using some other platform I don't know of? 
Everywhere C# works, I think Python works better but I *am* biased.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

I've done so many programming languages but never really made anything past a functional stage. Let's see how many i've done:

GML
Whatever the unreal 4 thing is called
HTML
CSS
Javascript
Java
C
C#
PHP
Python
Boo
Brainfuck
Basic
Bluejay
13 is a lot right? Also if you're looking to get into programming i would really recommend learning brain fuck it's very good at giving an understanding of what goes on under the hood of a computer and is super easy to learn.


----------



## Deimos MDT (Nov 30, 2016)

Learning C++ in my own time... I want to learn C#, Python and brainfuck


----------



## Erikir (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello! I'm a game programmer in this studio: goo.gl: HyperBeard 
I know some stuff but at the moment I'm only using c# for unity ^^


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 1, 2016)

Two years ago I put together a silly arcade game about draggy having knight nightmares over and over again - kind of a self-induced "create a game in 48 hours" challenge to test my skill. Never showed it to anyone outside my circle of friends, but if there is anyone who wants to test it out, just tell me, I'll reupload the thing for ya


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 1, 2016)

I can change the channel on my TV. Does that count?


----------



## StrangerCoug (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm a computer science student. That counts


----------



## Lucifurry (Dec 6, 2016)

Python programmer here. Getting a Raspberry Pi for Christmas and I wanna write some small Facebook bots with the external Facebook Python API that I found.(nothing bad, just stuff to reply to friend requests since I add everyone)


----------



## MadDraggo (Dec 18, 2016)

I develop mostly in C# and PHP, for my work I mostly use PHP but we have several projects in C#. In my free time I like to use C++ and just build random stuff for fun :3


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

I can use multimedia fusion 2.5 (engine the FNAF games run in)


----------



## Druky! (Dec 23, 2016)

The three languages I am confident in:

C# (Unity3D)
C++

Just to boast:
Java, Python, Javascript, PHP, MySQL, Javascript, AutoHotkey

Of course, I don't use the other languages much and I'm hardly proficient at them.  But I can translate code if you give me a reference sheet


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 23, 2016)

Druky! said:


> The three languages I am confident in:
> 
> C# (Unity3D)
> C++
> ...



Made anything interesting in Unity?


----------



## Blu Dragon (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh boy, programming is my favorite thing to do for passing time, its currently a hobby for me though I'm hoping to have a job with it soon enough though. I currently only know Lua, bits of Python and self teaching myself C++ so I can move from the current engine I use into Unreal Engine to follow a dream in my free time. Speaking of C++, does anyone have any recommendations for a book on C++?


----------



## xinacs (Jan 3, 2017)

I am a fellow programmer, coding mainly in Java for my job. I've also coded in Javascript, PHP, C++, C#, Visual Basic, Ruby Script (the one from RPG Maker), but in the end you only need to learn one language. With some experience you can pretty easily adapt to any other language.
Unfortunately I have not much time for my hobby projects and thus a problem to keep up motivation when working on them alone. That does not keep me from starting new ones all the time. ^-^
I have a small text adventure written in my own script language with an interpreter in PHP, which is pretty much finished (although the fights still suck): gefis.storymaze.net: GEfIS
At the moment I have 2-3 active Unity projects, one being a Rommée Card game and one being an escape-the-room 3D puzzle game (see screenshots). The problem is that I have lots of ideas, but would need to clone myself to finish them all. I also have a very limited talent when it comes to produce graphics. XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 3, 2017)

I love programming, and even though I had some classes on the topic, I mainly do it as a hobby rn. The languages that I use are Java(mainly), C++(still learning) and HTML and CSS.


----------



## Druky! (Jan 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Made anything interesting in Unity?



Oh heeeeeell no.  I never finish projects that I start.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

I dabbled in programming with the unity engine, both with C++ and Java. Never got very far, made a silly game where you got a bag of gold for a farmer and could kill sheep.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I tried Java once
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had more hatred towards any one thing


Well I will be having java lecture next week. I liked visual c#. Maybe, maybe I will like java.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 4, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> Numerical analysis? Anyone? Or is this all games development?


Yep I've done my fair share of numerical analysis


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 7, 2017)

C/C++
FORTRAN
Python
BASH shell script

For C++ graphical apps, I use the Fox Toolkit. Also, GTK+ for C graphical programming. BASH works nicely for intensive file manipulations. I did six BASH scripts for use with ffmpeg for doing vids.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a friend who knows a lot of computers. I met him at Best Buy and he helped me pick out a really good laptop for only 5K


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I have a friend who knows a lot of computers. I met him at Best Buy and he helped me pick out a really good laptop for only 5K



That 5k could have bought you a monster of a desktop with a couple grand left over


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That 5k could have bought you a monster of a desktop with a couple grand left over



But it's a really nice chrome book though


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But it's a really nice chrome book though



Unless you want it for nothing more than portability then you got gypped my amigo


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Unless you want it for nothing more than portability then you got gypped my amigo



But chromes provide a more well-rounded experience


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But chromes provide a more well-rounded experience



Still not worth the price as a laptop, unless price doesn't matter


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Still not worth the price as a laptop, unless price doesn't matter



But Chromes have a lil slot in them that you can use to plug in a charger and even a device that carries data on it


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But Chromes have a lil slot in them that you can use to plug in a charger and even a device that carries data on it



Yes, all laptops have USB and flashcard readers


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Yes, all laptops have USB and flashcard readers



Just give up, he's lost beyond hope.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Yes, all laptops have USB and flashcard readers



Well the Chromes have chrome on them


----------

